# Show your SSD benchmarks off!



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2011)

Heres mine with Chrystal Disk Mark with 0 fill setting (setting your suppose to use, random is unrealistic and youll get false stats) I was using random fill and getting really crappy writes and reads and i went to 0 fill and this is what i got.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll test mine. Post back in a minute.

Edit: On my lappy atm. I plan on purchasing an OCZ Vertex 2 120GB. So anyone interested in a moderately cheap SSD, I may have this one 
for sale at a later date.

Crystal Disk Mark:





AS-SSD:





ATTO:


----------



## Frizz (Jan 3, 2011)

I have 2 40GB's setup in Raid 0 so far everything is lightning. And you can pretty much see how Raid 0 effects the speed.

This one is with 0 fill, results are much lower with default random fill, not sure what the numbers are based on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Heres mine with Chrystal Disk Mark with 0 fill setting (setting your suppose to use, random is unrealistic and youll get false stats) I was using random fill and getting really crappy writes and reads and i went to 0 fill and this is what i got.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110102/CDM 0 fill bench.png



Hey man - Im on the market for an SSD and I was thinkin about getting  more or less the same SSD as you but a 120GB instead of the 90GB - But I could get 90GB version if i wanted.

So i wanted your opinion. Do you really think its worth spending the cash for that extra 30Gb?? I can easily cover the cost of the 120GB but of course id like to try to save money where I can - I heard that the performance degrades if the SSD gets too full - My current windows installation is currently sitting at around 60GB - would 90Gb SSD be cutting it a little close or would it be fine?? If i uninstall a few programs and move some stuff over to another hard drive im sure I can cut that 60Gb down to about 40-50Gb.

Sorry for hijacking the thread. but I really need someones opinion before i fork out the cash


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hey man - Im on the market for an SSD and I was thinkin about getting  more or less the same SSD as you but a 120GB instead of the 90GB - But I could get 90GB version if i wanted.
> 
> So i wanted your opinion. Do you really think its worth spending the cash for that extra 30Gb?? I can easily cover the cost of the 120GB but of course id like to try to save money where I can - I heard that the performance degrades if the SSD gets too full - My current windows installation is currently sitting at around 60GB - would 90Gb SSD be cutting it a little close or would it be fine?? If i uninstall a few programs and move some stuff over to another hard drive im sure I can cut that 60Gb down to about 40-50Gb.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread. but I really need someones opinion before i fork out the cash



Id get 2 60GB or 64GB and put in raid if you want 120GB and if you can afford the cash. I love SSD's. well i was pretty pissed last night because i tried a reinstall and update firmware and it made it worst but thats just because i wasnt using the right settings in the benchmark. I wish i would have gotten the 120GB drive. my friend has it and it has a little bit better reads and writes with 30 extra gig. cant go wrong


EDIT: I still need to get either 2 500GB F3 to put in raid0 for my storage drive or 1 1TB F3. i just got to get the money


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I have 2 40GB's setup in Raid 0 so far everything is lightning. And you can pretty much see how Raid 0 effects the speed.
> 
> This one is with 0 fill, results are much lower with default random fill, not sure what the numbers are based on.
> 
> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9127/ssddl.jpg



yeah dude my writes do from 240 whatever to 66 with random. on OCZ.com the guys on the forum say to use 0fill. some reason random is random and its not accurate


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2011)

I could probably get the 2 60Gb SSDs for a raid setup but im not extremely big on putting drives into raid. though that would probably cut my boot times to 5-10 seconds or something but Im not that fussed - So long as its an improvement over the WD640AAKS im currently using as boot - it will be fine. I'l probably just go for the 120Gb version in that case


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I could probably get the 2 60Gb SSDs for a raid setup but im not extremely big on putting drives into raid. though that would probably cut my boot times to 5-10 seconds or something but Im not that fussed - So long as its an improvement over the WD640AAKS im currently using as boot - it will be fine. I'l probably just go for the 120Gb version in that case



yeah. and raid wont help the boot times. thats all access times which any SSD is famous for. my boot is literally like post for half a second 2 seconds at the windows little glittery thing right to the desk top. so like 4 or 5 seconds. and shut down is like 3 seconds its great. 


heres a TIP though. before you install Windows go into the bios and set the SATA setting to AHCI. i made the mistake at first and loss some performance for keeping it set to IDE


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks but I already got that set up - since my spinpoints support NCQ - Im going to be using acronis to do a 1:1 clone - I think i might keep paintshop Pro X2 on the SSD though - I hate how that takes about 30seconds to fully load up. same with Roxio 2011. Some of these programs I could click on and my PC will happily sit there for about 2 mins doing f**k all until i decide i cant be arsed to wait anymore n load a game up - THEN it decides to load the program. this doesnt always happen though - its more a random thing.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/CDM31-2-11.jpg



nice Raid0 FTW


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thanks but I already got that set up - since my spinpoints support NCQ - Im going to be using acronis to do a 1:1 clone - I think i might keep paintshop Pro X2 on the SSD though - I hate how that takes about 30seconds to fully load up. same with Roxio 2011. *Some of these programs I could click on and my PC will happily sit there for about 2 mins doing f**k all until i decide i cant be arsed to wait anymore n load a game up - THEN it decides to load the program.* this doesnt always happen though - its more a random thing.



thatll never happen with a SSD. Theres where the access rates come in and my access rates arent even .5 sec as you can see




EDIT: I really would like to see if one of my 500gb 7200.12rpm drives will format in Disk Management since i had both of them in RAID and it took a crap on me a while back


----------



## dsystem (Jan 3, 2011)

Any ideas why my scores seem a little low? The ssd are on the marvel raid controller I am wondering if that has any thing to do with it.  First ssd for me and its a clean install so perhaps i can still tweak it.
 And TRIM doesn't work in raid correct? 
Can I defrag. I have diskkeeper with the ssd addon but haven't installed it yet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow! never really paid attention to how much faster SSD's are. Truly amazes me.
This is my single WD 1TB Black
http://img.techpowerup.org/110103/Capture090.jpg

Now contemplating RAID 0 with another WD or just a single 64GB SSD.... hmmm 

*BIG THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO IS RUNNING THESE BENCHMARKS!*


----------



## dsystem (Jan 3, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! never really paid attention to how much faster SSD's are.



yea i held out for a while myself, you can really feel the difference when your clicking stuff. ( I hope that makes sense). I am running crystal disk on my WD black raid disks (not the raid edition drives) to compare right now.


----------



## dsystem (Jan 3, 2011)

the left bench is two WD FALS in raid 0 on intel ICH10R 
wow just wow I did not know it was that slow,  
ssd still cant beat the price per gig, but one day...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks d! Think you can run an atto comparison for me?


----------



## dsystem (Jan 3, 2011)

left is ssd bench
I got an error when trying to bench the wd drives?!?! all the other drives will work 
is anyone familiar with this error?
will investigate more later.

also what version are you guys using? i tried to duplicate cheese danish settings and i cant set the settings as high.
sorry never used atto before so i must be doing something wrong 
but its almost 2 am im going to nap for a few hours than off to work.
Ill try and get you those results about 11 am


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wow! never really paid attention to how much faster SSD's are. Truly amazes me.
> This is my single WD 1TB Black
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110103/Capture090.jpg
> 
> ...



damn. yeah SSD are fast lol! HDD are the biggest bottleneck of any system. You go to a good Sandforce controlled SSD and bottleneck is gone


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2011)

dsystem said:


> Any ideas why my scores seem a little low? The ssd are on the marvel raid controller I am wondering if that has any thing to do with it.  First ssd for me and its a clean install so perhaps i can still tweak it.
> And TRIM doesn't work in raid correct?
> Can I defrag. I have diskkeeper with the ssd addon but haven't installed it yet.



scores low??? what. your beating me in all of them except 3 of them.

SSD you never degrag and you want the SSD connected to the Intel SB controller. Just connect it to SATA slot 0 or 1 and set it to AHCI in the bios. if you didnt do the ACHI thing before installing it. youll have to do a registery edit/hack so it wont blue screen on you when you try to change it in the bios


----------



## dsystem (Jan 3, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> scores low??? what. your beating me in all of them except 3 of them.



Well my writes seem off, i suppose it could be the on disk controller. but muskin says its sandforce.

http://www.mushkin.com/Digital-Storage/SSDs/MKNSSDCL60GB-DX.aspx

going to try this firmware update and see what happens.

moving the ssd to the intel contoller will be a problem since i am out of ports(bought a cheap rosewill card with ide and 4 sata ports but...its rosewill).
I was thinking about converting my 4 disk raid 10 to a 6 disk raid 5. Not that really solves anything except giving me more space. 

Any recomendations on a bad ass bootable raid controller?

any word on the atto error i posted ?


----------



## dsystem (Jan 3, 2011)

Finaly got atto working (right click run as admin since it was a boot drive)

Also can not upgrade the firmware on the ssd since they are in raid

take a look at these numbers the one on the right is WD Black FALS drives in raid 0 ssd on the left. Notice anything odd? Why is an ide drive winning?
Is the marvel controller really that bad?

I am going to run some more benches and see whats what.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2011)

Found what I need to know. Thanks! As far as whining, sounds like a dying drive, better get a backup now before you lose everything.


----------



## dsystem (Jan 3, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> As far as whining, sounds like a dying drive, better get a backup now before you lose everything.



I didnt type an h. tehe my drives are fine


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## dsystem (Jan 4, 2011)

Makaveli ram drives don't count


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 5, 2011)

you got me 





Single Intel 160GB G2


----------



## parelem (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 5, 2011)

sorry to be the word of reason in an e-peen thread, but isn't benching the SSD sort of counter productive?


----------



## dsystem (Jan 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> sorry to be the word of reason in an e-peen thread, but isn't benching the SSD sort of counter productive?



hey now, this is valuable scientific data


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is my slow ass drive.


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> sorry to be the word of reason in an e-peen thread, but isn't benching the SSD sort of counter productive?



Maybe but you are assuming everyone screenshots are recent.

Mine was done 3 months ago 

Amount of free space is the same on my drive and I run the intel optimizer on a regular so no need to rerun this benchmark everytime someone ask for scores.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jan 5, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> sorry to be the word of reason in an e-peen thread, but isn't benching the SSD sort of counter productive?



When were benchmark scores compilation threads productive?


----------



## Makaveli (Jan 5, 2011)

About as productive as a fart in the wind!


----------

